# Emersed Plant List & Info



## GotCrabs (18 May 2016)

Seeing I'm in the beginning stages of doing a small DSM Iwagumi tank, I thought I'd set up an emersed container next to the tank under the same lighting seeing the light is roughly 30cm larger than the tank, so more than enough for both.

I'm after some info as well as plants that could be used in a scape such as this below.



I'm currently looking at using the following if I can get feedback on these:

Ludwigia glandulosa
Alternanthera reineckii 'mini'
Hygrophila corymbosa
Staurogyne repens
Bacopa caroliniana
Hydrocotyle tripartita 'japan'
Glossostigma elatinoides
Micranthemum 'monte carlo'
Hygrophila lancea

So, can these all be kept in a small container/bowl with the substrate (ADA Amazonia) kept wet/moist at all times and still grow?

Thanks.


----------



## GHNelson (18 May 2016)

Yes....all are able to be grown in terrestrial conditions. ..you must keep the humidity up though...or they will wilt on the leaf edges!
Does take a while to get them accustomed to normal outside conditions. ..but it's possible!
Monte Carlo don't mind very wet conditions! 
Hydrocotyle sp japan...will grow easily!
Luwigia usally do well!
Bacopa should do well!
Hygrophila need to be keep misted.... but will grow okay outside a enclosed set-up!
The others can be a tad more difficult. ...I think they need lots of light!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## zozo (19 May 2016)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php
Bottom right is the filter for "Can be grown emersed:" sellect yes and go.. 

Or top left enter and sellect scientific name, the result will show if "Can be grown emersed:"
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...p?id=56&category=sci&spec=Ludwigia glandulosa


----------



## GotCrabs (19 May 2016)

Excellent, thanks @zozo, appreciate it.

Got the ADA Amazonia and Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' today, will start with the small Iwagumi tank and then go from there on to a small planted container.


----------

